# World's Best Cat Litter?



## Jess_sully (Aug 24, 2006)

I think I've found a litter similar to Woodypet. It's called World's Best Cat Litter, and although it's on theexpensive side ($17.00/17 lb. bag), I think it might be worth it.According to the website, World's Best is flushable/septic safe,biodegradable, low tracking, 99% dust free, and it doesn't containperfumes, chemicals, silica, clay, or sodium bentonite. If I decided touse this litter, it would be beneath a grill, unaccessible to anycurious bunnies. What do you think? Has anyone tried it?

http://www.worldsbestcatlitter.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=9d802c9710c28fceabcebc0d2f31fd5d


----------



## JimD (Aug 24, 2006)

That's one of the brands I researched when compiling the list of litter manufacturers.
The only reason I would not consider it completely safe for bunnies isbecause it's made from whole-kernel corn. It could be detrimental tothe bunnie's health, if ingested.

IMO.....FelinePine would be a better choice....$14 for 20 lbs.
or
Kaytee wood pellet litter.....$12 for 25 lbs.


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 24, 2006)

I was thinking that too, about the corn. Thebunny won't be able to access it though. I heard Feline Pine isn'tcompletely safe for bunnies because it still has phenols?


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 25, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend it because it's made ofcorn kernals, which can be quite fatal to buns if they eat them, if I'mnot mistaken!


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh, another thought...

If there's any sort of tack and feed place near you, they should carrywood pellet horse stall bedding, which is the same thing as WoodyPet. I buy it quite inexpensively from the place near me, andit's a HUGE bag, too!


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 25, 2006)

Yup! That's what I was talking about in anearlier post about shavings and flies, lol. I think I'll just stickwith that. I'm just one of those indecisive, always analyzinga andresearching types of people  Only the best for the bunnies.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Aug 25, 2006)

I really like Yesterday's News I get the ones for cats it's like 12.00$ for a 30lb bag. I didn't like feline pine at all.


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 25, 2006)

What didn't you like about the Feline Pine, just wondering?


----------



## JimD (Aug 25, 2006)

*Jess_sully wrote:*


> I heard Feline Pine isn't completely safe forbunnies because it still has phenols?


This is what I found on their website......

"Because *Feline Pine®* and All Pet Pine® areheat-treated at high temperatures (380 degrees F) most of the aromatichydrocarbons (dangerous oils in aromatic woods) are burned off beforeit reaches the final processing stage. In the final stage, the wood iscompressed to 1/9th its original size in the pelleting process andheat-treated again. This final stage squeezes out and burns off anyresidual chemicals which may have been missed. The results are lessthan 1-part-per-billion of these dangerous chemicals, a standard thatfar exceeds government regulations to be considered safe and free ofhazardous chemicals."



The same company makes this.....

*"All Pet Pine®* The Healthy Pet Bedding! is changingthe way pine is perceived. Once taboo for small pets that could beadversely affected by the oils found in semi-hard woods, pine and cedarhave been off-limits for years. However, through a process of kilndrying and pressurization pine can now be used safely as a cleaneralternative to papers and straw. "


----------



## JimD (Aug 25, 2006)

There's several brands of wood pellets out there. Here's a list that Pet_Bunny and I compiled:

ABM (Advanced Bedding Management)
Dragon Mountian
Dry Den
Dry Stall
Equi-Litter 
EquineFresh
Feline Pine 
Gentle Touch Products
Guardian Horse Bedding 
J.P. McCrumb Woodshavings
Kaytee
Kentucky Komfort
Lone Star Bedding 
Magnum Horse Products 
Norstar Pellet Bedding
Pine Stall Horse Bedding
Pinnacle Pine Horse Bedding
Woody Pet
Agway (their own brand)


----------



## JimD (Aug 25, 2006)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> What didn't you like about the Feline Pine, just wondering?




I've heard that the Feline Pine has a stronger "pine" aroma.

Woody Pet has more of a woodsie/outdoorsie smell to it. 
(O/T: The last load I picked up was in new packaging, too......heavier guage plastic bag so it doesn't tear as easily.)


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 25, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> Thelast load I picked up was in new packaging, too......heavier guageplastic bag so it doesn't tear as easily.


I bought 10 bags lastFeb/2005. And stillhave 4 1/2 bags left.It takes me about 21/2 months to go thru abag. Woody Pet suredidn't make any money offme. 

However, I find that some ofthis Woody Pet pellets are smallerand dustier. Could it bethat they are breaking downover time? It doesn'tmatter to me as it absorbs thesame.

Rainbows!


----------



## JimD (Aug 25, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> However, I find thatsome of this Woody Pet pellets aresmaller and dustier. Could itbe that they are breaking downover time? It doesn'tmatter to me as it absorbs thesame.
> 
> Rainbows!


Your absolutely right. But it's not that it's breaking down. It's intended to be that way.

That was one of the things that got people started on the quality and price issues.

I started looking into other brands and found a lady that stocksGuardian. She buys it for her horses and also sells it through herlandscaping business. She told me that Guardian offered her a differentproduct than the pellets she was normally buying. The alternate productwas referred to as "crumble". After hearing this I started toinvestigate and found that quite a few of the wood pellet manufacturersmarket this product, too.


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes. I think TSC started carrying a newcrumble-type product to replace the Woody Pet, along with thosekiln-driedpellets that I have yet to remember the name of.I'm off to TSC tommorrow to investigate my options. All of the beddingthere is sooo cheap. Then again, it's meant for horses, not littlebunnies


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Aug 27, 2006)

ok i shouldn't say i didn't like it, they didn't like it. it also didn't last as long either.


----------



## JimD (Aug 27, 2006)

*stephiemarie78 wrote:*


> ok i shouldn't say i didn't like it, they didn't like it. italso didn't last as long either.


Are you refering to the Feline Pine??


----------



## Lesliedave4k (Aug 28, 2006)

Is Yesterday's News ok?

Thanks,

Leslie


----------



## Lesliedave4k (Aug 28, 2006)

Is Yesterday's News ok?

Thanks,

Leslie


----------



## JimD (Aug 28, 2006)

*Lesliedave4k wrote: *


> Is Yesterday's News ok?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Leslie


Hi Leslie. Welcome to the forum!

Yesterday's News is okay to use.

I use wood pellet litter and find it superior in absorption, odor control, and cost.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Aug 28, 2006)

yes i was talking about feline pine, sorry


----------



## Lesliedave4k (Aug 28, 2006)

Ok, so when I call the feed store, I ask for a wood based pellet? Thank you! This is all great to know!

Leslie


----------



## naturestee (Aug 28, 2006)

Yup! Some places will only have it ina version that's packaged for horse stalls. That'sokay. It's the same thing.


----------

